# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  आयुर्वेद के हिसाब से जानिए कैसा है आपका शरीर

## xman

क्या आपको पता है कि आपका शरीर कैसा है? आयुर्वेद में शरीर को तीन तरह का माना जाता है - वात, पित्त और कफ। आयुर्वेद के अनुसार, हम सभी का शरीर इन तीनों में से किसी एक प्रवृत्ति का होता है, जिसके अनुसार उसकी बनावट, दोष, मानसिक अवस्था और स्वभाव का पता लगाया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

अगर आप अपने शरीर के बारे में इतना कुछ जान लेंगे तो यकीनन अपनी सेहत से जुड़ी समस्याओं को हल करने और फिट रहने में आपको मदद मिलेगी। तो जानिए, आखिर कैसा है आपका शरीर।

----------


## xman

वात युक्त शरीर
आयुर्वेद के अनुसार, वात युक्त शरीर का स्वामी वायु होता है।

----------


## xman

बनावट - इस तरह के शरीर वाले लोगों का वजन तेजी से नहीं बढ़ता और ये अधिकतर छरहरे होते हैं। इनका मेटाबॉलिज्म अच्छा होता है लेकिन इन्हें सर्दी लगने की आशंका अधिक रहती है। आमतौर पर इनकी त्वचा ड्राइ होती है और नब्ज तेज चलती है।

----------


## xman

स्वभाव - सामान्यतः ये बहुत ऊर्जावान और फिट होते हैं। इनकी नींद कच्ची होती है इसलिए अक्सर इन्हें अनिद्रा की शिकायत अधिक रहती है। इनमें कामेच्छा अधिक होती है। इस तरह के लोग बातूनी किस्म के होते हैं।

----------


## xman

मानसिक स्थिति - ये बहुमुखी प्रतिभा के धनी होते हैं और अपनी भावनाओं का झट से इजहार कर देते हैं। हालांकि इनकी याददाश्त कमजोर होती है और आत्मविश्वास अपेत्राकृत कम रहता है। ये बहुत जल्दी तनाव में आ जाते हैं।

----------


## xman

डाइट - वात युक्त शरीर वाले लोगों को डाइट में अधिक से अधिक फल, बीन्स, डेयरी उत्पाद, नट्स आदि का सेवन अधिक करना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

पित्त युक्त शरीर
आयुर्वेद के अनुसार, पित्त युक्त शरीर का स्वामी आग है।

----------


## xman

बनावट - इस तरह के शरीर के लोग आमतौर पर मध्यम कद-काठी के होते हैं। इनमें मांसपेशियां अधिक होती हैं और इन्हें गर्मी अधिक लगती है। अक्सर ये कम समय में ही गंजेपन का शिकार हो जाते हैं। इनकी त्वचा कोमल होती है और इनमें ऊर्जा का स्तर अधिक रहता है।

----------


## xman

स्वभाव - इस तरह के लोगों को विचलित करना आसान नहीं होता। इन्हें गहरी नींद आती है, कामेच्छा और भूख तेज लगती हैं। आमतौर पर इनके बोलने की टोन ऊंची होती है।

----------


## xman

मानसिक स्थिति - इस तरह के लोग आत्मविश्वास और महत्वाकांक्षा से भरपूर होते हैं। इन्हें परफेक्शन की आदत होती है और हमेशा आकर्षण का केंद्र बने रहना चाहते हैं।

----------


## xman

डाइट - पित्त युक्त शरीर के लिए डाइट में सब्जियां, फल, आम, खीरा, हरी सब्जियां अधिक खानी चाहिए जिससे शरीर में पित्त दोष अधिक न हो।

----------


## xman

कफ युक्त शरीर 
कफ युक्त शरीर के स्वामी जल और पृथ्वी होते हैं। आमतौर पर इस तरह के शरीर वाले लोगों की संख्या अधिक होती है।

----------


## xman

बनावट - इनके कंधे और कमर का हिस्सा अधिक चौड़ा होता है। ये अक्सर तेजी से वजन बढ़ा लेते हैं लेकिन इनमें स्टैमिना अधिक होता है। इनका शरीर मजबूत होता है।

----------


## xman

स्वभाव - इस तरह के लोग भोजन के बहुत शौकीन होते हैं और थोड़े आलसी होते हैं। इन्हें सोना बहुत पसंद होता है। इनमें सहने की क्षमता अधिक होती है और ये समूह में रहना अधिक पसंद करते हैं।

----------


## xman

मानसिक स्थिति - इन्हें सीखने में समय लगता है और भावनात्मक होते हैं।

----------


## xman

डाइट - कफ युक्त शरीर के लिए डाइट में बहुत अधिक तैलीय और हेवी* भोजन से थोड़ा परहेज करना चाहिए। हां, मसाले जैसे काली मिर्च. अदरक, जीरा और मिर्च का सेवन इनके लिए फायदेमंद हो सकता है। हल्का गर्म भोजन इनके लिए अधिक फायदेमंद है।

----------

